# Pilzbefall bei Koi



## Lord47 (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

habe mir vor 4 Wochen bei einem seriösen Koihändler auf einer Messe 2 Koi zum meinen 3 Koi dazu gekauft.
Vor ein paar Tagen stellt ich fest dass die Zwei, der eine am Maul und der andere am Nacken einen Pilzbefall hat.

Bei Kauf konnte ich keinerlei negative Merkmale sehen.

Was kann ich tun, damit meine Drei nicht angesteckt werden?

Was kann ich tun, dass sich dieser Pilzbefall zurückbildet und heilt?

Kann ich medikamentös über das Futter behandeln?

Ich bin unglücklich über diese Sache!

Habe 90000Liter im Teich und bekomme die erkrankten  Fische, ohne Hatz und Schreck, nicht aus Wasser um diese geziehlt zu behandeln.

Foto anbei. Auf einem Foto war der eine große Koi noch in Ordnung.

Gruß Lord


----------



## koiteich1 (31. Mai 2014)

Kann leider auf den Bildern Garnichts erkennen.
Dir wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben den oder die Koi zu fangen und einen Abstrich zu machen.
Gegen was oder mit was willst du behandeln wenn du nicht weist um was es geht ??


----------



## koiteich1 (31. Mai 2014)

@Lord erstelle besser einen eigenen Beitrag damit hier nichts durcheinander kommt


----------



## Joerg (2. Juni 2014)

Hi Lord,

ich hab dein Thema neu angelegt.

Auf einer Messe sind Koi voll im Stress und das kann auch ein seriöse Koihändler nicht verhindern.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass eine Quarantaine vorher nicht durchgeführt wurde.

Für Pilzbefall gibt es Medikamente, die bei deinem Volumen aber schon kosten.

Wenn sich der Zustand nicht verschlechtert, würde ich erst mal für optimale Haltungsbedingungen sorgen.
WW, Filter reinigen und etwas Salz (Bis zu 0,1%).


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2014)

Wo soll denn welcher Fisch einen Pilzbefall haben?
Auf den Bildern kann ich nichts sehen.

Mandy


----------

